#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Auto Musical Grease rijdt orkestbak in

## Aart Rietveld

Musicalster en Idols-finalist Jim Bakkum is zondagavond gewond geraakt toen hij met de auto die in de musical Grease wordt gebruikt tijdens de voorstelling, in de Schouwburg van Almere van het podium de orkestbak in reed. Ook zijn tegenspeelster Bettina Holwerda is gewond geraakt. Beide spelers zaten in de auto. 
Jim heeft een hersenschudding, aldus producent Albert Verlinde zondagavond. Bettina heeft een blessure aan haar arm. Geen van de musici raakten gewond, omdat de auto op een plek in de orkestbak terechtkwam waar niemand zat. Verlinde: ,,Gelukkig lijkt het relatief mee te vallen. Het had, zowel voor Jim en Bettina, als voor de musici, veel erger kunnen zijn.'' 
Jim speelt de rol van Danny Zuko, Bettina speelt Sandy. Beide spelers zijn naar het ziekenhuis gebracht. Het incident vond plaats tijdens de musicalscène waarin Danny en Sandy in de drive-in bioscoop naar een film kijken en ruzie krijgen. Jims karakter zingt daarna het lied 'Sandy', waar John Travolta, die de rol van Danny in de film Grease speelde, een grote hit mee scoorde. 
Verlinde kon nog niets zeggen over de oorzaak van het ongeval. De auto is een carrosserie van een oldtimer met de motor van een golfwagentje. ,,Zo'n ding rijdt weliswaar niet hard, maar als het aan het voertuig ligt, dan stoppen we daarmee en laten we twee technici desnoods dat ding het podium opduwen.'' 
De producent weet nog niet wat het ongeluk betekent voor de rest van de voorstellingen. Grease zou vanaf dinsdag in Theater Carré staan. Maandag wordt hierover een beslissing genomen. 
Twee anderen, waarschijnlijk toeschouwers, raakten onwel, vermoedelijk door het zien van het ongeval. Een groot aantal toeschouwers is flink geschrokken en opgevangen in de foyer van het theater. 
(ANP)

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Ik las het gister avond al op het net,
Gelukkig zijn er geen zwaar gewonden , het had allemaal anders kunnen lopen natuurlijk,
Ik hoop dat het geen al te grote gevolgen heeft voor de rest van de tour.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Altijd een goed idee om te spacen als je een keer op een kleinere locatie speelt :-).

Zo zie je maar weer dat je acteurs geen minuut alleen kunt laten als ze met techniek aan de slag moeten..ben benieuwd naar de reden, en nog benieuwder naar de beleidsdiscussie die hierover wel zal komen.. lijkt me trouwens dat je zulke zaken kunt voorkomen door een dodemansknop te hebben offstage zodat de toneelmeester in kan grijpen wanneer Jim naar het publiek zit te zwaaien en vergeet dat een orkestbak aardig diep is.

----------


## gaffer

Ik las dan weer op nu.nl een reactie van iemand van de ploeg in almere die erbij was dat ze al expres bepaalde plaatsen in de orkestbak vrij hadden gehouden omdat er al eerder problemen met de auto waren geweest,de dag ervoor zaten er schijnbaar nog wel muzikanten op de plek waar de auto landde.
En dat er problemen waren met de auto is schijnbaar ook al eerder bij de producent gemeld.
En vervolgens gebeurt dit.
Ik ben benieuwd wat we hier nog van gaan horen.

----------


## renevanh

> Ik las het gister avond al op het net,
> Gelukkig zijn er geen zwaar gewonden , het had allemaal anders kunnen lopen natuurlijk,
> Ik hoop dat het geen al te grote gevolgen heeft voor de rest van de tour.



Ik hoorde net op het journaal dat Bettina haar pols op 5 plaatsen gebroken heeft...  :Frown: 

Nu zijn er voor dergelijke producties meestal wel stand-ins die meegerepteerd hebben (een acteur kan ook ziek/aangereden worden of een beroerte krijgen), dus voor de show zal het misschien niet heel veel gevolgen hebben, maar wel sneu dat de mensen die er zo hard voor gewerkt hebben nu niet de geplande premiere in Carré kunnen doen.

Maar zoals velen hier zullen weten telt in het theater slechts één regel: the show must go on!
(En dat zullen ze dan wel doen ook, desnoods met een hersenschudding.)

René

----------


## ljlarzzzie

Hoorde op hetzelfde journaal dat de komende shows voorlopig allemaal gecancelled zijn...

Ik ben (net als vast en zeker een boel andere) benieuwd naar de daadwerkelijke oorzaak...Je zou veronderstellen dat bij een dergelijke productie, de nodige veiligheidsredenen hoog in het vaandel worden genomen...

Het volgende staat op de website van de producent:



> [FONT='Trebuchet MS']Producent V&V Entertainment heeft besloten geen gebruik meer te maken van een elektrische auto tijdens de voorstelling Grease. Dit naar aanleiding van het ongeluk in de Schouwburg Almere, waar de auto in de orkestbak is gevallen. Hoofdrolspelers Jim Bakkum en Bettina Holwerda zijn daarbij gewond geraakt. Albert Verlinde, met Roel Vente producent van Grease: “Dit is allereerst een trauma voor Jim en Bettina, maar ook voor de gehele cast, het orkest, crew en ook het publiek in Almere. Ook bij ons overheerst momenteel de emotie, mede omdat we weten dat het zoveel erger had kunnen aflopen. Door een andere opstelling in de orkestbak in Almere, zijn de muzikanten gelukkig buiten schot gebleven.”[/FONT]
> [FONT='Trebuchet MS'] [/FONT]
> [FONT='Trebuchet MS']*Over de toedracht van het ongeluk kunnen nog geen mededelingen worden gedaan: “De technische recherche heeft onderzoek gedaan en we wachten op hun resultaten. Wij hebben aan het begin van het seizoen een risico-inventarisatie gedaan en testen de auto iedere dag, ondermeer door het uitvoeren van een noodstop.”*[/FONT]
> [FONT='Trebuchet MS'][/FONT]
> *[FONT='Trebuchet MS']De voorstelling van dinsdag 27 februari in Carré gaat in ieder geval niet door[/FONT]*[FONT='Trebuchet MS']: “Het wel of niet doorgaan van de voorstellingen is momenteel niet belangrijk, maar we hebben in ieder geval besloten morgen niet te spelen. Het gaat nu veel meer om het welzijn van alle betrokkenen. We willen eerst met alle mensen spreken en van hen weten hoe nu verder. Zodra we meer weten, maken we dat uiteraard wereldkundig.”[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]



Het blijft dus allemaal erg onduidelijk. Theatertechnisch zouden er toch mogelijkheden genoeg moeten zijn om dit te voorkomen....

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

> Ik hoorde net op het journaal dat Bettina haar pols op 5 plaatsen gebroken heeft... 
> 
> Nu zijn er voor dergelijke producties meestal wel stand-ins die meegerepteerd hebben (een acteur kan ook ziek/aangereden worden of een beroerte krijgen), dus voor de show zal het misschien niet heel veel gevolgen hebben, maar wel sneu dat de mensen die er zo hard voor gewerkt hebben nu niet de geplande premiere in Carré kunnen doen.
> 
> Maar zoals velen hier zullen weten telt in het theater slechts één regel: the show must go on!
> (En dat zullen ze dan wel doen ook, desnoods met een hersenschudding.)
> 
> René



In eerste instantie werd op internet gemeld dat het nogal mee viel, maar nu ik hoor dat ze haar arm op 5 plaatsen gebroken heeft denk ik daar inderdaad anders over.

----------


## renevanh

En vanmiddag was in het radiojournaal op 3FM te horen (en vast ook op nosheadlines.nl te lezen) dat de voorstellingen met vervangende hoofdrolspelers worden gedaan.

René

----------


## R. den Ridder

Toch grappig om te merken dat alle veiligheidsdeskundigen een beginnende disco feilloos afmaken over een ontbrekend steeltje, een missende borgveer in de truss of een aanslag die echt 2 graden meer is dan de max. schuine reeptrek ofzo..maar als het fundamentele veiligheidsaspecten betreft die ze niet van iemand anders gehoord hebben blijft het rustig :-)

Organiseert Rinus geen cursus "veilig met decorstukken een orkestbak in rijden"?

----------


## berolios

> Toch grappig om te merken dat alle veiligheidsdeskundigen een beginnende disco feilloos afmaken over een ontbrekend steeltje, een missende borgveer in de truss of een aanslag die echt 2 graden meer is dan de max. schuine reeptrek ofzo..maar als het fundamentele veiligheidsaspecten betreft die ze niet van iemand anders gehoord hebben blijft het rustig :-)



Sorry, maar ik ben het hier dus HELEMAAL mee eens !!!

Ik geloof graag dat er redenen zullen bestaan waarom er zelfs op dit niveau iets uiteindelijk mis kan gaan... Helaas ben ik er niet bij geweest en weet ik dus ook niet wat de veiligheidsmaatregelen waren en wat er mis is gegaan...

Maar het is niet moeilijk dit soort 'stunts' te beveiligen en vraag me dan ook af wat er dan mis is gegaan en óf er überhaupt adequate veiligheidsmaatregelen zijn getroffen (je zou ondertussen de indruk krijgen van niet namelijk). 

Ik kan nog wel een uur doorgaan met een relaas, maar het lijkt me belangrijker dat we eerst iemand die erbij betrokken is geweest de kans geven te vertellen hoe dit ongeluk nu precies is verlopen.

----------


## Gast1401081

sja, een ongeluk blijft in een klein hoekje zitten. 
ben benieuwd naar de technische details, zou je een electromotor Met Rem toepassen dan staatie echt wel stil als je de spanning eraf haalt.

we zien het wel in de krant, straks.

----------


## btvmaarten

Ik zat toevallig die zondag middag bij de voorstelling,(sávonds gebeurde het ongeluk)  ik moet zeggen jammer dat het ongeluk gebeurt is. het is echt een kei goede musical.
Als ik er over nadenk bij welk stuk het ongeluk is gebeurt kan het zomaar zijn dat hij per ongeluk op het gaspendaal heeft getrapt, het stukje begint als ze in de drive inn show zitten en dan begint hij haar een beetje te betasten en op een gegeven moment springt hij echt boven op haar min of meer waar hij zich best wel voor afzet als je voet ff verkeerd neer zet tja vol gas de orkestbak in zeg maar. het is natuurlijk speculatie maar logisch als je de show hebt gezien. ik bedoel hij kan natuurlijk vanzelf gaan rijden zo auto door kortsluiting etc. natuurlijk zullen we de echte oorzaak niet te weten komen want dat houden ze echt wel voor zich zelf.

Ik vind de musical echt goed en ga er nog een keer naar toe ik vond het licht en decor erg goed alleen het geluid in drukke stukken zeer onverstaanbaar en erg rommelig klinken, er kan echt veel meer "body' gecreeerd worden met het JBL line array syteem wat ze ervoor gebruiken.

nogmaals ik vind het echt jammer dat er een ongeluk is gebeurt. het is echt een goede musical!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## kees22

ik werk ook mee aan de productie van een musical (Fame) en daar zit ook een auto in. we maken er al grapjes over.

----------


## salsa

> ik werk ook mee aan de productie van een musical (Fame) en daar zit ook een auto in. we maken er al grapjes over.



Leuk joh, jij kijkt zeker ook altijd naar die 'Xtreme Accidentals' zeker?

----------


## deurklink

> Leuk joh, jij kijkt zeker ook altijd naar die 'Xtreme Accidentals' zeker?



Ach heb in het theater al genoeg grapjes gehoord. 't Is zeker een serieuze zaak maar gelukkig is "goed" afgelopen. Zover ik het verhaal ken hadden er ook wel doden kunnen vallen. Als dit bij ons gebeurd was in december had dat zeker gekund aangezien er toen een dirigent precies op de plaats stond waar die auto uit zal komen. 

En ben zeker blij dat het bij ons niet gebeurd is. Maar grapjes blijven er altijd gemaakt worden!

----------


## Robert H

En nog steeds geen duidelijkheid. Hullen in stilzwijgen helpt niet echt mee aan het stopzetten van de geruchtenmachine...

Ik snap er echt geen ene mallemoer van. Juist in een scene waar veiligheid je met de paplepel wordt ingegoten, zelfs bij kleine jongens als Top40-bands; Bij ons hangen de dorpsbrandweermannetjes regelmatig aan de backdrops te snuffelen of aan de trusstowers te wiebelen. Bij zo'n megaproduktie heeft er blijkbaar niemand nagedacht over een rijdende auto (!!!) op een podium zonder afbakening (!!!!!!!). Sorry hoor, er zullen ongetwijfeld details zijn die ik niet ken maar dit gaat er bij mij gewoon niet in! Je gaat simpelweg NIET met een speelgoedauto op een paar vierkante meter rondrijden waarbij het risico overduidelijk aanwezig is om een verkeerde afslag te nemen. 

Hoe moeilijk kan het zijn om één of meerdere beveiligingen in te bouwen? Mannetje met noodstop en een thermoskan sterke koffie in de coulissen, poortje van laser + lichtgevoelige cel die de noodstop triggert op een meter van de podiumrand, staalkabel aan de auto (of rijdt dat ding de hele avond rond op het podium?), etc. etc. etc.

Heel sneu voor Jim en die meid, maar ik hoop serieus dat hier een point wordt gemaakt door de verantwoordelijke instanties. Zal wel weer niet, er is teveel geld mee gemoeid. Toch zou het van ruggegraat getuigen als ze die hele show tot op het laatste schroefje (opnieuw) gaan keuren. Dit soort dingen mogen niet gebeuren. Je doet niks aan overmacht of stom toeval maar je gaat simpelweg geen paar honderd kilo ijzer over een speelvlak verplaatsen zonder noodscenario. Ik ken de details niet, maar hier kan ik mijn zeer kortzichtige en eigenwijze conclusie aan verbinden: Blijkbaar bestond de mogelijkheid om iemand die auto elke (on)gewenste kant op te laten rijden. De leidinggevende in die produktie heeft dus een verkeerde risico-inventarisatie gemaakt, punt uit.

De reden van dit felle betoog? Net als met het fenomeen 'controle' in de normale samenleving wordt de kleine man slachtoffer van dit soort acties. Na de cafébrand in Volendam waren onze backdrops een jaar lang populairder dan Rembrandt's Nachtwacht en Van Gogh's zonnebloemen bij elkaar. We hadden dat jaar in ieder geval meer bezoekers! Nu rijden wij niet met auto's rond op het podium, maar ik gok dat in 2007 menig feestcommisievoorzitter weer regelmatig aan onze statieven en safeties gaat lopen trekken. Niemand wil natuurlijk dat de decorstukken en apparatuur het publiek om de oren vliegen. Nu hebben wij de spullen prima voor elkaar, maar het levert wel weer de nodige tijdsverspilling op.

----------


## ralph

Niet zielig gaan doen over aandacht, niet verbaasd gaan doen over een mediastilte...
In ieder geval niet als je ook maar een klein beetje grijze massa hebt die je kunt prikkelen zo nu en dan!

Er is een ongeluk gebeurt, niet alleen met economisch letsel, ook met lichamelijk letsel en in dit geval ook zeker van belang, een deukje in het imago van een musicalproducent.

Bij zo'n ongeval komt de arbeidsinspectie ter plaatse, deze instantie kenmerkt zich niet door een grote mate van vakinhoudelijke kennis, zaak voor de arbeidsinspectie is de gevolgde procedure en gang van zaken te toetsen met de normale gang van zaken en te toetsen of er voldoende is gegaan aan preventieve maatregelen.

Mede op basis van de bevindingen in het proces verbaal van de arbeidsinspectie zal het openbaar ministerie besluiten al dan niet tot vervolging over te gaan. Dit pv zal ook een grote rol spelen in de afwikkeling van de schade, verzekeingsmaatschappijen zullen gaan proberen om niet of zo min mogelijk uit te keren danwel de schuld en daarmee de financïele afwikkeling op het bordje van een ander te schuiven.

Zo is er bijvoorbeeld een avond niet gespeeld, gezien de populariteit van Grease zal het een nagenoeg uitverkocht Carré zijn geweest wat is gecanceld, tel uit de derving...

Mensen die zo kort op een dergelijk incident/ongeval verwachten dat alles kristal helder is die leven in de 19e eeuw!

Bovenstaande laat onverlet dat ik eveneens erg benieuwd ben in de oorzaak van deze navigatiefout.

----------


## kokkie

> En nog steeds geen duidelijkheid. Hullen in stilzwijgen helpt niet echt mee aan het stopzetten van de geruchtenmachine...
> 
> Ik snap er echt geen ene mallemoer van. Juist in een scene waar veiligheid je met de paplepel wordt ingegoten, zelfs bij kleine jongens als Top40-bands; Bij ons hangen de dorpsbrandweermannetjes regelmatig aan de backdrops te snuffelen of aan de trusstowers te wiebelen. Bij zo'n megaproduktie heeft er blijkbaar niemand nagedacht over een rijdende auto (!!!) op een podium zonder afbakening (!!!!!!!). Sorry hoor, er zullen ongetwijfeld details zijn die ik niet ken maar dit gaat er bij mij gewoon niet in! Je gaat simpelweg NIET met een speelgoedauto op een paar vierkante meter rondrijden waarbij het risico overduidelijk aanwezig is om een verkeerde afslag te nemen. 
> 
> Hoe moeilijk kan het zijn om één of meerdere beveiligingen in te bouwen? Mannetje met noodstop en een thermoskan sterke koffie in de coulissen, poortje van laser + lichtgevoelige cel die de noodstop triggert op een meter van de podiumrand, staalkabel aan de auto (of rijdt dat ding de hele avond rond op het podium?), etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Heel sneu voor Jim en die meid, maar ik hoop serieus dat hier een point wordt gemaakt door de verantwoordelijke instanties. Zal wel weer niet, er is teveel geld mee gemoeid. Toch zou het van ruggegraat getuigen als ze die hele show tot op het laatste schroefje (opnieuw) gaan keuren. Dit soort dingen mogen niet gebeuren. Je doet niks aan overmacht of stom toeval maar je gaat simpelweg geen paar honderd kilo ijzer over een speelvlak verplaatsen zonder noodscenario. Ik ken de details niet, maar hier kan ik mijn zeer kortzichtige en eigenwijze conclusie aan verbinden: Blijkbaar bestond de mogelijkheid om iemand die auto elke (on)gewenste kant op te laten rijden. De leidinggevende in die produktie heeft dus een verkeerde risico-inventarisatie gemaakt, punt uit.
> 
> De reden van dit felle betoog? Net als met het fenomeen 'controle' in de normale samenleving wordt de kleine man slachtoffer van dit soort acties. Na de cafébrand in Volendam waren onze backdrops een jaar lang populairder dan Rembrandt's Nachtwacht en Van Gogh's zonnebloemen bij elkaar. We hadden dat jaar in ieder geval meer bezoekers! Nu rijden wij niet met auto's rond op het podium, maar ik gok dat in 2007 menig feestcommisievoorzitter weer regelmatig aan onze statieven en safeties gaat lopen trekken. Niemand wil natuurlijk dat de decorstukken en apparatuur het publiek om de oren vliegen. Nu hebben wij de spullen prima voor elkaar, maar het levert wel weer de nodige tijdsverspilling op.



Heb je ook een inhoudelijke reactie gebaseerd op feiten of wil je alleen roepen dat jij het allemaal beter kan?

Blijkbaar weet je meer dan ons, bijvoorbeeld dat er niemand heeft nagedacht over de veiligheid. En ik zou ook graag weten wat er is gebeurt, want er is geen beter vermaak dan leedvermaak, maar voor ik ga roepen dat het allemaal kut is zou ik graag wat feiten weten en die zijn in dit topic nog niet aangedragen.
Er is tenslotte nog niemand die gezegd heeft dat hij erbij was en een beschrijving heeft gegeven, mocht dit wel gebeuren, dan was het waarschijnlijk een bezoeker aan wiens oordeel een minieme waarde kan worden toegekend.
Het feit dat we allemaal makkelijker een drive inn show afkraken is, omdat die zelf de foto's met de gemaakte fouten op internet zetten, omdat ze zelf niet weten dat het niet zo hoort.

----------


## Enrico

Nu in de winkel de nieuwe single van Jim orkestbakkum, Crash lightnin'!

Okay, flauw.

Tis heel erg wat er gebeurd is. De schrik, het letsel en ook voor het nieuwe theater is het geen goed begin! gelukkig is het (redelijk) goed afgekomen. zoals meer mensen hier hebben gezegd, het had allemaal veel erger gekunt.

Hoe en wat er nou precies gebeurd is, dat zullen ze niet zomaar in de krant zetten. misschien dat iemand van het gezelschap zelf een tipje van de sluier hier kan oplichten, maar dat zal wel niet.

Ik heb zelf ook eens met het oranje race monster gewerkt, in november geloof ik. het ding rijd, remt, maar heeft geen handrem. alleen een grote voet er onder, waardoor het ding om z'n as kan draaien. wanneer dit ding gebruikt wordt, komt de auto echter een stukje van de grond, en dat is een raar gezicht. 

Of Jim 'm in een on oplettend moment zelf de bak in gemikt heeft, of dat de rem van de auto het begaf... dat weet niemand.
Het zal ongetwijfeld een samenloop van omstandigheden zijn.

't is jammer dat het gebeurd. maar we leren er weer van.
Ik hoop vooral dat het geheel snel achter de rug is!

----------


## Hansound

Wat ik me dan afvraag, is er dan helemaal niemand van de technici op de lokatie geweest die dit had voorzien ?
Iemand die nu zegt,  tja ik had er al voor gewaarschuwd.
Meestal als er een ongeluk gebeurt, dan zeggen veel mensen, Ik wist al dat het een keer is moest gaan,  of     Ik zei het nog...

----------


## rene.derksen

Een ongeluk is altijd een samenloop van verschillende (verkeerde) omstandigheden, een kwestie van de verkeerde plek, het verkeerde moment. We kunnen eeuwig bakkelijen over waarom waarom waarom. Maar er zijn 1001 verschillende mogelijke scenario's. Dus het heeft geen nut.

Degene die zelf ooit een ongeluk mee hebben gemaakt zullen het zelf wel weten. Na een ongeluk wordt er altijd gezegd "had ik maar dit gedaan, had ik maar zo gedaan, was ik maar..."  Je kan er zo lang over doorgaan, maar het heeft geen enkel nut!

Laten we eerst maar eens wachten op een paar concrete en goede feiten.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik vat één posting toch een tikkie persoonlijk op, maar vooruit we schieten allemaal wel eens door...

Van alle geruchten die we hier al voorbij hebben zien komen mis ik er een paar: de techniek van dat ding. Waaraan was allemaal gedacht bij de mogelijke gevaren, en hoe waren die risico's in technisch opzicht weggewerkt of althans geminimaliseerd. 
En dan de allerbelangrijkste en één waarvan we allemaal de omvang wel weten: De menselijke factor!
Het schijnt dat Jim zo ongeveer helemaal was opgebrand van het dag-in-dag-uit repeteren, spelen en de vele andere schnabbels eromheen. 
En dat er al enkele malen in de week eraan voorafgaand door 'omstanders' was geopperd dat ie beter eens wat rust kon nemen, en een paar voorstellingen aan de 'understudy' zou laten..... 

Maar dat is niet gebeurd. 
Iedere vrachtwagenchauffeur met een tachograaf weet wanneer ie "over zijn uren gaat". Dat waren (en zijn?) ook notoire "urendraaiers" met alle gevolgen vandien. 
Maar zo ken ik nog een paar disciplines.
Tijd voor inbouwen van tacho's in artiesten en entertainment-technici?
Degenen die voor die inbouw het meest zullen vrezen zijn natuurlijk wel de producenten, want dan kost het plotseling weer veel meer (van hun???) geld.

En dan hebben we de kneep weer te pakken.
Wie neemt de verantwoordelijkheid voor menselijk handelen?
En welke techneut mag / durft / kan ingrijpen (of zelfs dat maar maar suggereren?) bij de cast of artistieke processen om de risiso's daarvandaan te minimaliseren ?
Gelukkig kunnen producenten hiervan ook wat leren:
Spelers of techneuten zonder tacho (of ander onverantwoordelijk gedrag) kosten uiteindelijk ook geld! 
Maar wat leren we ervan als techneut:
_Al is de techniek ook nog zo goed,_
_een akteur verkloot het met gezwinde spoed._

----------


## renevanh

En toch lijkt het voorkomen van zo'n ongeval me niet zo lastig.

Het kan heel eenvoudig (steel aan de achteras van de auto en aan een of andere beugel aan de achterkant van het podium) of wat ingewikkelder (een soort ATB in die auto, weet ik veel), maar het moet zeker mogelijk zijn.

Van de andere kant: wie had er nou gedacht dat dit zou gebeuren? Ik neem even aan dat Jim Bakkum een rijbewijs heeft, dan sta je er als technici/stagemanager toch niet eens bij stil dat iemand kan vergeten op een rem te trappen (dat de rem het begeeft is natuurlijk uitgesloten, het is een mooie auto!!).

Ergo: denk dat iedereen er wel schuld aan had, acteur, technici, stagemanager, decorbeheerder (weet ik hoe dat heet). Gevalletje dikke pech misschien?

René

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik vraag me zowiezo af of Jim de rand van het podium duidelijk kon zien met al het licht waar je in staat op het podium. Als de rand niet te zien is, is het ook lastig op tijd te remmen lijkt me.

----------


## Gast1401081

denk dat een geremde motor, met noodstop vanaf de zijkant een erg goeie oplossing is. Denk trouwens uberhaupt dat alle mechanische bewegingen op een podium van een noodstop moeten worden voorzien. juist vanwegen het feit dat de operators van die dingen vaak ook de artiesten van vanafvond zijn, en dus niet volledig geconcentreerd zijn op de beweging.

----------


## showband

ik weet een ding zeker. Ik ben met mijn gitaartje lopend op minder serieuze podia al zeker een paar keer vennijnig bij vollebewustzijn  in gaten gestapt. (een jaar terug nog lelijk mijn enkel bij verstuikt)

Onderschat niet waar je op het toneel allemaal tegelijk mee bezig bent. Licht in je ogen, rook, centimeters shminck op je kop en opgeplakte snorren/pruiken/wimpers, toneelkleding+zenders, luisteren waar de cue´s zitten, spelen en, oh ja, uitkijken waar je loopt.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Artiesten zijn de lucky guys in het circus, maar het is niet voor niets dat er vakmensen omheen moeten lopen.

----------


## moderator

Ik heb me afgevraagd of ik hierop inhoudelijk zou moeten reageren, alleen al gezien de onkune en gebrek aan kennis die afstraalt van de beredeneringen en daaraan vastgekoppelde conclusies. Omdat het er zo oprecht staat toch even een inhoudelijke reactie:




> En toch lijkt het voorkomen van zo'n ongeval me niet zo lastig.



Zo lastig dat in de professionele werkomgeving van deze musical het toch kon gebeuren...




> Het kan heel eenvoudig (steel aan de achteras van de auto en aan een of andere beugel aan de achterkant van het podium) of wat ingewikkelder (een soort ATB in die auto, weet ik veel), maar het moet zeker mogelijk zijn.



 Ja, lekker veeg je met die kabel direct alle andere zaken die op het podium vand atzelfde podium af....goed denkwerk...not!
Met name de oplossing "weet ik veel" lijkt me passend!





> Van de andere kant: wie had er nou gedacht dat dit zou gebeuren? Ik neem even aan dat Jim Bakkum een rijbewijs heeft, dan sta je er als technici/stagemanager toch niet eens bij stil dat iemand kan vergeten op een rem te trappen (dat de rem het begeeft is natuurlijk uitgesloten, het is een mooie auto!!).



1. Wie had dit gedacht: Ooit van een risico inventarisatie gehoord?
2. Je neemt aan dat een rijbewijs nodig is om op het podium in een electrokar te mogen rijden.
Heb nieuws voor je: rijbewijs heb je alleen nodig op de openbare weg.
Heeft Jim een rijbewijs....als ie het al heeft, nog niet zo lang :Wink: 
Fij zou/gaat namelijk meewerken aan een tv programma over het ebhalen van het rijbewijs.
3. als je ergens niet bij stilstaat, dan moet het op een andere manier zijn afgedekt!




> Ergo: denk dat iedereen er wel schuld aan had, acteur, technici, stagemanager, decorbeheerder (weet ik hoe dat heet). Gevalletje dikke pech misschien?



Hoe vaak kan je in 1 conclusie de plank volkomen misslaan, doe je zelf een lol, lee sveel, leer veel, reageer inhoudelijk wanneer je ikets zinnigs te melden hebt, maar alsjeblieft. Doe de professionals alhier en alle lezers een lol, denk heel goed na voordat je een bericht plaatst!


Bovenstaande niet om je de grond in te trappen, dat mag duidelijk zijn, maar als korte inhoudelijke reactie op het etaleren van zoveel kromme redenaties dat het simpelweg storend werd!

BOT!

mac en showband geven duidelijk aan waardoor een artiest allemaal kan worden afgeleid en hoe dat kan resulteren in potentieel gevaarlijke situaties, de oplossing is in dit geval iets te laat gevonden.
Ben wel; benieuwd of er in de productie aanpassingen zijn aangebracht waardoor een 2e crash wordt voorkomen, lijkt me wel, maar daar hoor je als buitenstaander, logischerwijs, weinig over.

----------


## renevanh

> Ja, lekker veeg je met die kabel direct alle andere zaken die op het podium vand atzelfde podium af....goed denkwerk...not!



Was een beetje brainstorm idee, en het leek/lijkt me ook niet echt toepasbaar bij een productie, maar het laat wel zien dat er mogelijkheden zijn om een dergelijk ongeluk te voorkomen.

René

----------


## jurjen_barel

Het blijft een beste-stuurlui topic.

Ik meen een keer te hebben gelezen (kan nieuwsbericht zijn geweest, weet niet meer precies) dat er inderdaad al een beveiliging was die een technicus op het zijtoneel in werking kon stellen. Waarom dit ongeluk toch is voorgevallen.... Joost mag het weten, de betrokkenen hopelijk ook.

Ik mag aannemen dat er van te voren toch wel hard over zo'n auto is nagedacht, voordat deze in elkaar is gezet. Je zet toch niet zomaar van de ene op de andere dag een gemodificeerd golfkarretje op een podium van een lijsttheater. Lijkt me stug dat ze hiervoor iedere keer de orkestbak over het hoofd hebben gezien. En zo'n karretje test je op z'n minst uit, inclusief noodvoorzieningen.

Of de techniek onfeilbaar is, is uit dit alles niet op te maken. De mens heeft weer eens bewezen het wel te zijn. Een klein hulpmiddel om de toneelrand extra op te vallen is toch wel het voetlicht, maar ik heb geen idee of dit al wel of niet in de voorstelling zit/zat. Verplaats deze een meter naar achteren en Jim kan een botsing voelen en dan alsnog snel op de rem trappen.

Ik denk dat we gewoon moeten wachten op een bericht vanuit V&V of één van de betrokken technici. Zo blijft het gissen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Was een beetje brainstorm idee, en het leek/lijkt me ook niet echt toepasbaar bij een productie, maar het laat wel zien dat er mogelijkheden zijn om een dergelijk ongeluk te voorkomen.
> 
> René



er is een goedgekeurde daadloze noodstop voorhanden, die echt de motor er wel afgooid.

----------


## Kilian

Van een goede kennis kreeg ik te horen dat er in het vervolg een anderhalf meter hoge vangrail komt met aan weerszijde van het toneel een rimob. Tevens komen er matrix borden welke de maximum snelheid aangeven in de kantine en stoplichten backstage en bij de toiletten.

----------


## Gast1401081

Jim Bakkum terug in Grease

APELDOORN (ANP) - Jim Bakkum is vrijdag 13 april weer te zien als Danny Zuko in Grease. Dit zegt een woordvoerder van producent V&V Entertainment dinsdag. 
Het is de eerste keer dat hij weer op het podium staat sinds het ongeval tijdens de musical op 25 februari in Almere, waarbij hij een hersenschudding en een scheur in zijn schouderblad opliep.
Bettina Holwerda is nog niet in staat om Sandy te spelen. Het herstel van haar op meerdere plaatsen gebroken pols duurt nog enkele weken. Tijdens de voorstelling in Almere kwam de auto waarin Bakkum en Holwerda zaten bijna vier meter lager in de orkestbak terecht. Holwerda kon eruit springen, Bakkum belandde onder de auto en werd er door een medespeler onder vandaan gehaald.

bron :

tc-tubantia

----------


## jadjong

Op vrijdag de 13e.... Ik wens hem veel succes 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

